# bloating caused by antibiotics



## saina-sepid (Apr 17, 2016)

Hey guys

i am really depressed bcz i found out that i have IBS and actually this is not my problem, i've had a two week period of antibiotics named metronidazol, and since 8 month ago, i have horrible bloating and voices in my guts!

i am very upset bcz i am an university student and i can't go to my classes or anywhere public! it took all of my life, thinking about it every night and regretting why i took those tablets.

i have no pain, no other symptom but this, please help me, it may be easy for someone else to read and pass, but to me it worth a world!

thank you


----------

